# Tabelle per Script leeren



## wal (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

anbei folgende Problematik:

Ich möchte ein Telefonbuch mittels PHP und MySQL basteln. 

Die erforderlichen Daten werden alle aus vielen HTML Seiten gelesen und mittels dem PHP-Script in eine Tabelle geschrieben. Dies funktioniert auch sehr schön.

Soweit so gut. 
Nun kommt eine neue HTML-Seite, sprich ein neuer Benutzer. Nun wird das Script gestartet und das ganze Verzeichnis wird erneut eingelesen und abgespeichert, das heisst alle Daten werden mehrfach in die Tabelle eingetragen.

Die einfachste Idee die mir einfällt, wäre mittels einen Script alle Tabelleneinträge vorher zu löschen - aber dies erscheint mir nicht so "profihaft".

Nun habe ich dazu ein paar Frage:
1. Wie leere ich eine Tabelle OHNE sie komplett zu löschen in MySQL?
2. Gibt es eine bessere Alternative?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

P.S.: Hintergrund - Die HTML-Seiten werden aus einen CMS System heraus generiert. Daraus möchte ich dann gerne eine Suche über Namen etc. machen.


----------



## Valentin- (14. Oktober 2003)

Tabelle leeren
DELETE * FROM tablename.

Sinn oder Unsinn sind Geschmackssache.


----------



## wal (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Valentin,

danke für die Antwort. Bin leider noch nicht der ganzen MySQL Syntax mächtig.
Ohne dem * hat's dann auch wunderbar funktioniert.

Merci!


----------

